# QSI into LGB Genesis



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed a QSI into my Genesis. It is capable of running DCC, DC, RC-Track power, and RC-battery. A full report of the install is found here:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#124767

Jim Carter


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep can be done but you will not be able to do all the functions unless you opt for the Quantum engineer. Later RJD


----------

